# Swollen eyes? (Pics)



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I just came back from work, and Olive has been inside sleeping all day with the family.

She woke up when I got home and her left eye is very swollen and the right just a little. Has anyone seen something like this before? She has had minor issues with allergies in the past but usually just gets a few bumps on her back...

I can't really get to a vet today, so I just wanted to see if anyone has experienced this before :-\

Just to add, she is eating and behaving as normal and not really bothered by it/showing any kind of discomfort.

Thanks!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

maybe pink eye? Is there any discharge? Kaylee had pink eye a few months back and her eye got swollen like that but it was also gunky.


----------

